# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman Frog Won't Come Aboveground

## CinnamonPearl

I got my juvenile pacman frog, BMO, last weekend. Things were going alright. Then, last Wednesday, she headed underground. I decided not to worry yet since burrowing is normal pacman frog behavior. But now it's been a week and I'm starting to worry. She hasn't eaten in all that time. I have her in a large cricket keeper that's inside a 10 gallon tank until she gets bigger. Is this normal, or should I dig her up? Thanks.

----------


## cranwelllover

Yeah like you said it's normal for pacman frogs to burrow, especially when they are young. What I recommend you do is dig her up and feed her. Juveniles should eat at least every other day. Also if it gets to be too much of a hassle then only give her a couple of inches of substrate. Make sure the temp and humidity is good and your golden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CinnamonPearl

I'll do that, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CinnamonPearl

I brought her up and offered her crickets, but she wouldn't touch them. One of the crickets sat right in front of her but she didn't eat. I think I scared her, because she's going back underground now, but I'm worried about her not eating. Is she sick, maybe? She didn't have any visible symptoms. Should I wait a while longer, or is it time to call a vet?

----------


## LJ

By no means an expert here. I think that may be a long time for a juvenile to go without eating.

I'd recommend filling out the trouble in enclosure form stickied at the top of the forum. I know some of the more informed guys will ask for it.

They may recommend force feeding or moving the frog to a smaller enclosure to try feeding.

Good luck. Keep an eye on the frog and if it comes out try to feed it right away.

Hope everything works out for you. I'm sorry I'm not much help..

----------


## guthor2

Try different foods! And make sure your tank is at the right temperature and humidity. Some frogs may be picky and eat only certain foods. That sounds weird do a pacman, but trust me my pacman won't touch roaches, goldfish, or any soft bodied worm. He just won't bite 'm or he'll just spit them out. As far as burrowing for days on end, try feeding at night in a separate container, it keeps them from ingesting substrate. Force feed as a last resort, I've only had to force feed one pacman, and it can be difficult

----------


## CinnamonPearl

I only have mealworms as another food right now. I don't wanna give mealworms to a baby because of the exoskeleton. I was gonna start culturing Dubia roaches, so perhaps she'll like those better. 

I'm gonna give her more time before I force feed. I've read about new frogs fasting for two weeks before they finally ate, so I'll wait a little bit more and then I'll try that. I don't want to unnecessarily stress her out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CinnamonPearl

I just checked on her, and there's only one cricket in the tank while there were six last night. Do you think she came back up to eat? Or did the crickets escape or burrow or something?

----------


## cjbage

have you been checking the temps and humidity in the tank ? Just want to make sure those are within the right range. And you need to be careful with leaving crickets in the tank with the frog for too long they are known to actually bite your frog and cause stress. Is the sides and back of the 10gallon covered with paper or background. If not you may want to do that. Check everything to make sure its within the guidelines on the Caresheet : Frog Forum - Pacman and Horned Frogs - Ceratophrys - Care and Breeding   if everything checks out fill out the Trouble in the Enclosure post and paste it here and one of the more knowledgeable people should be able to help or give some advice

----------


## katon

Last week when I did my monthly tank cleaning I added more Eco than normal on my juvenile and he did the same thing. Everything is in spec with heat and humidity. I have to dig him up to feed and it makes him very mad and he hisses at me. Then doesn't want to eat right away. I'm going to take out the extra Eco out and see how oscar acts to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKFROG

FROG ate three large crickets yesterday and "passed" last night. He has been buried all day today. This is only the second time he has done this since I bought him in early December. Temps and humidity are fine. :Frog Smile:

----------


## WorldClassFrogCoddler

> I just checked on her, and there's only one cricket in the tank while there were six last night. Do you think she came back up to eat? Or did the crickets escape or burrow or something?


He definately came up to eat. They prefer to come out at night, to hunt when they feel safest. I too was amazed at the disappearing crickets but now I have seen it many times. Something about crickets must look delicious to a pacman frog, because they LOVE em! Too bad crickets aren't very nutricious.

I usually feed Bubba and then it burrows for around 3 days completely under, day 4 to 5 it's eyes will be out, day 6 or 7 it's whole body it out, that's how I know it's hungry. But it didn't start doing this reliably until it got used to me and my wife and the tongs.

I keep it quiet as a church when I feed him and that seems to help.

Good luck!

----------


## limnologist

first off, nice name lol Adventure Time all the way!!! second- what size is the frog? can you look at it and tell me if the skin is dry? If the skin is dry, deeply moisten the substrate and keep it moist. If not, just be sure to keep the temperature above 70 and it should start eating eventually (thats what I did with my babies). Hope this helps!

----------


## PEatMoSS101

ur pacamn is fine..keep ur depth of substrate at 2 inches ,this will keep frog eye level with prey..after some time ur frog wil hang out on top of it ..dont worry this is normal

----------


## Rappo

I have been having a similar problem with my juvenile pacman frog as well. Infact I have 4 in total and this is the second one that has done it, so I believe it is just a normal thing. One time my pacman was doing this and not eating the food I was putting in front of him when he was in the borrow. What I found to be the best thing to do in this situation is to get a small deli sized container and just fill it up a couple of centimeters with water. Then place both your frog and the prey item you are trying to get it to eat, and leave it alone. Usually after about 10-20 min it will eat. If not it might just not be hungry at that time, put him back and try again in 6 hours. By then he would eat.

----------

